
Estonia Embraces Uber and Taxify - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/montymunford/2016/02/28/estonia-embraces-uber-and-taxify-as-first-european-country-to-legalize-and-regulate-ride-sharing/
======
Strom
What the article doesn't mention is that it was just 3 weeks ago that the
police declared Uber/Taxify illegal in Estonia, after a 9 month investigation
of one Uber driver. [1] The government's idea of legalizing it was already in
progress then behind the scenes, and they vowed to increase their efforts
after the police's statement. This is that moving forward. Also, in a rather
uncommon twist, although the police spent 9 months investigating this Uber
driver and found them guilty, they decided to not apply any punishment,
because the driver "wasn't aware of the law".

[1] In Estonian [http://tehnika.postimees.ee/3578037/politsei-tunnistas-
uberi...](http://tehnika.postimees.ee/3578037/politsei-tunnistas-uberi-
juhtide-tegevuse-eestis-ebaseaduslikuks)

------
dijit
Estonia already has some of the lowest price taxies in the Europe.

I often visit Narva (on the North-Eastern tip of the country) and getting
anywhere in the city is a flat rate of 2 euros.

~~~
ak1394
Few days ago I had a chat with a taxi driver in Tallin, very nice Estonian
fellow in his 50s. On average he ends up working 80/hrs per week and he gets
to keep (after tax, etc.) about 1/3rd of a fare paid by a customer.

------
samstave
Estonia sounds like a very interesting country.

